# Farecla g10 finishing compound - with rotary



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi im new to this product can anyone give me some advice on how to work this in with my Kestrel rotary? 

i think its the liquid version on the bottle? not the paste

ive tried a small area but the product seems to dry up quickly and i have to keep spraying water is this normal? i don't want to generate too much heat and friction

also what king or speeds is it best to work at?

Thanks
J


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

oh and its on a Toyota paint if that helps in anyway


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

With G10 you really need to keep the pad damp and a have a water spray just in case.It drys out quickly, G3 does the same.
I have never used it with a Kestrel but with PC I usually use it at lower to med speeds. It depends how the paint is reacting.
What type of pad are you using? heavy cut,light cut?


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

just a black finishing pad to start out...i also have some g3 with a white cut pad as im quite new to this, ive been working it up to about 1500rpm?


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

i can always try the other pad and g3 on heavier swirls if needed, but just wanted to know that the product was supposed to do that..


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Id try a heavier cutting pad, Black is more a "finishing" pad. 1500 rpm should be fine, especially if new to machine polishing. You will still build the heat up on the metal, just slower. The rule is keep checking the paintwork temp.
Yes, it does dry quick. to be honest Ive had my G10 for years. The 1 reason I dont use it too much is because it drys out. 3m and Sonus is my choice.


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

will the black pad not take off light swirls?

thanks for advice


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Depends on what your trying to achieve with it.
Its not a polish, its for body shops. Refining paint.
If it correctional work your doing (swirls and scratches) get some Polish sample to play with.

g10 & g3 are water based and thats why there drying out no oils, or polish in them
There very similar to T cut just different grades


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

i was thinking of getting Megs #83 and #80? what pads would you recommend as a good range to go with this?


----------



## farcrygamer (Sep 6, 2007)

there is nothing wrong with g10 and it can acheive very nice finish when used with black pad and rotary at aprox 1500 revs. just keet it wet and you'll get what you want with a little practice. i wouldn't just go and buy another set of products. take a scrap pannel and master that g10 a bit before using it on a car.

The front wing of my car on the picture below was polished with g10 and the rest was done with markv mistique. after all i am not really able to see the difference between them. it looks all fine.










the reason why i prefer mistique or 3m over g10 is just because g10 dusts a lot.

Hope it helps


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Stop using G3 and G10 about 12 months ago i could not go back to spraying water and machining.

I have changed to Meg's and would not change it in any way. They brought out M105 and what a difference it has made to my time spent correcting. I would say it has nearly halfed on big job's. Very severe cut though.

You would not go wrong with M83. Works great and has a good ammount of working time.


----------

